# Anything more in Maryland for the rest of the year?



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, is there anything potentially frog-related in Maryland for the rest of the year?

Mark


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

There is repticon im october at timmonium fair grounds


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Geat! Thanks!

Mark


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Theres the Harves De Grace show but I can't tell you when that is though.


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

ExoticPocket said:


> Theres the Harves De Grace show but I can't tell you when that is though.


Go to kingsnake.com web site and check out all the reptile shows happening in the US.
Hope this helps,
Karl


----------



## Paphs (May 12, 2009)

marylanddartfrog said:


> There is repticon im october at timmonium fair grounds


do you know the dates for this one?


----------

